# a few pics for you



## ta2dguy (Jan 2, 2010)

i am sitting here bored to death so i figured i would throw a few pics together and put them here. i hope you enjoy them.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 2, 2010)

ok  so i did something wrong. enjoy the couple you can see .  i cant wait till i get good with computers  lol.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 2, 2010)

very nice ta2duy


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 2, 2010)

ok, here are the rest of the pics i managed to not get in my first shot at this.... edit stoner  :bong: :ccc: . enjoy.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 26, 2010)

lookin good.. how long into flower are these? and what strain?


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 27, 2010)

hey chuckdee, these shots were taken at 4 weeks into 12/12 and they are all homebred and i am not sure enough of the original strains to say. happy growing.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 27, 2010)

look like sat doms to me. Nice and frosty, good work!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely pics thanks for posting them....


----------

